# TRADE & QUALIFICATION BADGES



## Phil Mann (14 Mar 2003)

Can anyone tell me where I can get either a book or poster etc, that displays Canadian forces trade and qualification badges?
I have a pile of them, current styles and older 1950‘s and 60‘s versions and no idea what many of the scarcer ones are?????
I‘ve also looked on-line for a site showing them, but I‘ve had no luck to date.
Thanks in advance for any assistance or pointers.
Cheers!
Phil


----------



## Michael Dorosh (14 Mar 2003)

I have a fledgling section on same at www.canadiansoldiers.com

The trade badges are badly in need of an update, though.

Service Publications (www.servicepub.com) put out a semi-regular newsletter called MILITARY ARTIFACT; some back issues are still available and do have listings of the trades badges.


----------



## Phil Mann (14 Mar 2003)

Many thanks for the fast and helpful response Mike. Any info is better than what I have right now.
Cheers!
Phil


----------



## Spr.Earl (15 Mar 2003)

Have you tried some of the Canadian Regimental Association web site‘s?
As they are proud of their past and may have some photo‘s of their trade badge‘s.

        Spr.Earl


----------

